# Tivo VS DirecTv



## ThurstonOR (May 23, 2008)

For many, many years, I was a hardcore Tivo advocate. However we were wanting the Disney channels for our 4 y/o (not provided completely by Comcast) and liked the multiroom function with DirecTv (rather than the slow transfer between Tivo units), so a few months ago, I fell for a sales pitch at my local AT&T store and got set up with DirecTv (not with Tivo). However, I am beginning to question that decision for a number of reasons.

I currently still have a Tivo Premiere XL and a Tivo HD, both on month to month billing with Tivo and with signal provided by Comcast (in contract).

My desires are:
1. Two room usage
2. Amazon, Netflix access
3. Easy interface
4. Best pricing (including best way to get out of DirecTv)

Please offer suggestions on Tivo equipment to upgrade to, set up, services, etc. Any and all ideas are very welcomed.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

ThurstonOR said:


> For many, many years, I was a hardcore Tivo advocate. However we were wanting the Disney channels for our 4 y/o (not provided completely by Comcast) and liked the multiroom function with DirecTv (rather than the slow transfer between Tivo units), so a few months ago, I fell for a sales pitch at my local AT&T store and got set up with DirecTv (not with Tivo). However, I am beginning to question that decision for a number of reasons.
> 
> I currently still have a Tivo Premiere XL and a Tivo HD, both on month to month billing with Tivo and with signal provided by Comcast (in contract).
> 
> ...


1. Two room usage; 
You could probably get by with a premiere XL and a mini but current pricing on the Bolt with a years TiVo service included would be a far better thing to have. The Roamio's are fast and reliable. The bolts I have read are faster.
The Mini's work by using a tuner from the Bolt or Roamio, the Romaio Pro and Plus have 6 tuners. These newer TiVo's stream content rather than transfer it. The stream is instant (in my case at least), you will need to establish a in home network using either Ethernet, wireless or MoCa or some combination there of.

2. Amazon, Netflix access: These video content providers and more are offered in the Bolt and Roamio TiVo's and work extremely well.

3. Easy interface: 
Tivo still pretty much looks like tivo has always looked, now it mostly has HiDef menu's and the interface is very fast and stable.

4. Best pricing (including best way to get out of DirecTv); 
My recollection of my DirecTV days are they play hardball. You'll have an early termination fee if you leave while under contract. 
I have read a few good deals on the Bolt, since it is replacing the Roamio's there may still be some deals to be had by calling TiVo. Something to think about if using a TiVo it will require a cable card (Mcard) or tuning adapter or both, these may have monthly rental fee's in addition to TiVo service and your monthly cable charge. 
Good Luck!!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

I used a DirecTiVo THR-22 and connected its output to a QAM/ATSC modulator and created its own channel for my other more advanced TiVos (Bolt, Roamio and Minis) to be able to tune into so we could watch all the cable type shows. I was initially going to go OTA with my regular TiVo's but then TWC gave me a better deal on basic TV and 200Mbps Internet than 50Mbps internet alone so I would stay with them, so I did. 

This was working well but then PS Vue released their app for FireTV and I was finally able to get great service through my VPN to Philly so I can watch all my sports without having to buy all the separate packages like NFLST, MLB.TV, NHL.com, etc. A side benefit is that I can also use Vue to watch all the cable shows as well, so no longer need the THR22 with QAM/ATSC modulator setup anymore. (It's available if anyone's interested?)


----------

